# All the Aires, Spain & Portugal



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Worth getting?

Richard


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Richard


I reckon so, we had an older one which we did use and the other day pre ordered the latest as I have seen an increase in aires and camping areas, currently a pound off if ordered. it isn't anywhere as busy as the French one, but is useful to us.


Lee


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Better still the Dutch Motorhome Parking, also called Camper Contact. It's very comprehensive and has many, many stopovers.
It's also very much worthwhile cultivating a few Dutch Motorhomers they seem to know so many secret places to stay and love to tell you all about them and the directions to find them.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*all the aires*

hi, all the aires books are good, but if you have a smart phone or android tablet you can pay for the upgrade camper contact and get all the offline maps etc so you dont need internet to use it. took us all round europe and morroco, and also as spacerunner said, get out of your van with your mapbook,and ask ...in broken english the dutch or german campers where to stay,they will fill your map book with sat nav rev and if you can get water ,dump etc. our first trip to europe dident know about any of the books etc,but just kept pointing south and somebody would mark my map. that map book is in tatters but has so many stopovers in it i cant throw it away.

mags


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

If you don't like to go online for your info there is Camperstop which covers most of Europe. It was a good term of reference for Spain and Portugal as the All The Aires book for those country is a bit thin (ours is edition 2 and we didn't think edition 3 was much better). The book identifies tolerated sites which do change on a regular basis so have a plan B to hand.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Another vote for Camperstop Europe instead. We find it better and just that one book covers almost all of the mainland rather than the country specific All the Aires books. It's the only we bother getting nowadays.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

In the last 18 months there have been more than 100 new aires in Spain. For the most up to date info on Spain I use areasac.es and when I looked this week they are bringing out a book that I bet will have many more aires than Vicarious.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

We've just taken delivery of a stack of the new Spain and Portugal All the Aires, so if anyone's going to the Shepton Mallet show this weekend, you're welcome to come and have a quick browse (or, indeed, buy!) ;-)

Steve


----------

